# Everything made from PVC....



## b0w_bender

OK I'll start, here is a PVC shot trainer...


----------



## skottyboi34

b0w_bender said:


> OK I'll start, here is a PVC shot trainer...


I need to know more about this! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender

skottyboi34 said:


> I need to know more about this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Fair enough so that we keep the chit-chat down in this thread lets try and provide links to the thread that explains what we post. I explained a lot about the shot trainer in this thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2427092


----------



## b0w_bender

Here is the next PVC thing....
It is a coat rack that hangs in a wall tent.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2986793&highlight=Coat+Rack


----------



## ShiftyShaft

Saw this on a friends facebook page, sorry no instructions were included:


----------



## b0w_bender

Ah well done! 
here is storage tubes for organizing tent stakes and frame.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2308968


----------



## bow assassin

Good thread.....come on guys let's see some more!


----------



## ub1243

i am working on a 1/2" PVC conduit frame for a fiberglass blind.


the roof hub is just 3/8" all thread that is pushed into the ribs.


the string line is to keep the round shape when i hang the glass cloth. i will skin the outside. then i will glass over each rib.
i will keep the build documented.


----------



## bow assassin

Really like the looks of that blind!


----------



## b0w_bender

Nice work on the blind!

Here is yet another use for PVC...
One of the many carp fishing reals I made as a youth.


----------



## hondaburner95

Subscribed


----------



## texan4ut

Here is a bunch of PVC ideas
http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-pipe.htm


----------



## b0w_bender

OK, I'm running out of projects that I've built, we need some of you folks to re-post some of the things you've built. I know that a large percentage of you have built bow stands out of PVC lets see some of those.

Here is a scope housing made from PVC pipe.


----------



## Je942010

Here's a few stands I have made


----------



## Je942010




----------



## Steel185

I thought it would have been posted by now but I made a few feeders out of PVC. I found if you use the stuff made for drains, it is cheaper because it's not a thick. Cost me about $25 for the pair. They hold about 25lbs of whole kernel corn. I just ratchet strap them to trees or if not trees around a 2x4 burried a bit. 

















My hand for reference


----------



## Alaska at heart

Je942010 said:


> Here's a few stands I have made


We must have copied the same plan as mine is virtually identical to that one......including black paint. LOL Lots of use and like a Timex.....keeps on ticking.


----------



## ReleaseTheBeast

nice bow holder


----------



## Deadeye93

I like that a lot been trying to figure out ideas for a holder while shooting in the yard thanks!


----------



## b0w_bender

Here is a a paper tuning rig that hinges up flat against the ceiling for out of the way storage.


----------



## GrayTech

b0w_bender said:


> Here is a a paper tuning rig that hinges up flat against the ceiling for out of the way storage.


Cool idea. Paper tuning works best shooting level at a shoulder height target. Has this low target worked well for your tuning?


----------



## Onipa'a Alu

sweet thread


----------



## Onipa'a Alu

i need to make one of these looks simple too


----------



## Onipa'a Alu

I used to use those for my dog kennels


----------



## b0w_bender

GrayTech said:


> Cool idea. Paper tuning works best shooting level at a shoulder height target. Has this low target worked well for your tuning?


I agree should be level, I would shoot from my knee's 
Honestly as a finger shooter what I have found is that paper-tuning holds very little value I much prefer to use the bare shaft method. I would rather this not turn into a tuning thread though so lets see some more PVC projects...


----------



## b0w_bender

oop found another one. These were posted here in the DIY forum several years back. I don't know if I would recommend making a climbing block out of PVC but the author swears they work well.


----------



## Thansen

All pretty cool but the boats are bad ass.....


----------



## JaySee

My rod holder I just put up today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

I'll be making one of the bow stands for shooting in the backyard; cool idea


----------



## macalister

JaySee said:


> My rod holder I just put up today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I need to make somethin like this 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## macalister

I haven't been on AT long, but this thread is my favorite 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JaySee

macalister said:


> Man I need to make somethin like this
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I did it this way so the rods would use up the empty space going to the ceiling and with this kind i can use it for all sizes of rods. Super easy. 3" pvc and 1 1/2" for the rod holder part.


----------



## Epiechocki

Some great ideas on this thread!


----------



## emerson

ShiftyShaft said:


> Saw this on a friends facebook page, sorry no instructions were included:


I like it /If you would could put measurements , length and width and anything else that might be helpful . I'd like to try and build one to play around with .


----------



## emerson

I was hoping you made one .


----------



## b0w_bender

Not sure who built this but I found it surfing the web. It is a fishing cart to haul your gear to the beach.


----------



## b0w_bender

just in case you have nothing better to do, it's a xylophone of sorts I guess? Oh and by the way this is a high school student very impressive!


----------



## MI1

Cool thread 

sent from NASA


----------



## wood2212

Oh yes the old standard - used to see those often in WV deer woods.


----------



## Castiron

*bow stand*

I've seen several really cool bow stands on here with cup holder and table, which I started to make. But I wanted one dirt simple, portable, and not be an eye sore when I left a few of them in the yard for months on end.
I was going to camo it up, but since it is along the driveway I thought I'd leave it so less chance of getting run over.


----------



## badgercreek

That is a great idea Castiron! Thanks for posting.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender

Obviously this is something every DIY fanatic should have 
This is not my creation but of interest none the less.


----------



## Melayl

b0w_bender said:


> Obviously this is something every DIY fanatic should have
> This is not my creation but of interest none the less.


I would love to have the plans for that!


----------



## DamienJH21

Nice thread


----------



## ggolaji

just did this after reading on this Thread. 
Still deciding on paint color.

Thanks for all the ideas and pictures on DIY PVC projects.


----------



## Swamp archer

I need to make a paper tuner stand


----------



## Memmax

Finally got this done today. Made it to keep the dog and bunnies out of my strawberries.

3/4 inch PVC with 3/8 inch rebar insert for rigidity. (Arches wouldn't stay otherwise). Welded wire top secured with rebar wire.


----------



## LASTINLINE

gotta try that! didnt even get a tomato out of my garden last year. darn critters.


----------



## b0w_bender

Very Nice!


----------



## DrenalinHntr

Stabilizer. Cost all of about $10-$15. Filled with expandable foam, 5/16" bolts, nylon washers, nylon locking nuts. Weighted end cap is 5.7 oz. Painted now, works rather well.

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## alvongunden

There are some good ideas in this thread!


----------



## chasencrooks

I'm going to have to make one of those stands.


----------



## mlob1one

Subscribed

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## die_dunkelheit

I'm kind of surprised there aren't any BOWS posted yet. 
Made this for my girlfriend to see if she wanted to get into archery. 
She shot it for the first time yesterday and did quite well before the sprinklers came on at the park 
Static Recurve, 30# @28"
Unbraced









Braced









Day before yesterday I made a better grip for it to help her get a more consistent grip.
Rough-cut









Mostly shaped









Cord wrapped


----------



## fbear2

Good ideas keep them coming.


----------



## b0w_bender

Nice PVC bow!


----------



## die_dunkelheit

b0w_bender said:


> Nice PVC bow!


Thanks,
Yeah it shots like a champ.


----------



## Bob E

I put a piece of 1.5" sch 40 over the cutting edge on my lawn tractors snow plow. Glides right over grass and gravel.


----------



## die_dunkelheit

PVC serving bobbin.
It's a little rough, but it only took 5 minutes to make.









Works pretty well...


----------



## gmwilkes

die_dunkelheit said:


> PVC serving bobbin.
> It's a little rough, but it only took 5 minutes to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works pretty well...


That is genius. Mind explaining your steps for making it?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ron2714

These are the two stands I made last week. I didn't want to hang the bow by the limbs, so I went the resting route. Redesigning the shelf on the double. Made it this way so I could remove it, but it's not sturdy enough.


----------



## die_dunkelheit

gmwilkes said:


> That is genius. Mind explaining your steps for making it?


It was some thinner PVC I had laying around, much thinner than schedule 40. I just heated it with a heat gun and flattened it, heated again in the middle and made the kink, then did the same for each arm. Drill a hole in the center of the kink and a hole in each arm, add a 3" 10-24 bolt through a spool of serving thread. Done.

Here's my girlfriend shooting her bow, also wearing a side quiver I made her day before yesterday.


----------



## Nameless Hunter

Simple sunshade for tractor from 1-1/2" PVC.
Keeps the rain off too.


----------



## b0w_bender

MOTU said:


> Simple sunshade for tractor from 1-1/2" PVC.
> Keeps the rain off too.


Fantastic!


----------



## sconfer100

MOTU said:


> Simple sunshade for tractor from 1-1/2" PVC.
> Keeps the rain off too.
> 
> View attachment 4646370


Very nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP1981

Im gonna have to make one of these soon.


----------



## b0w_bender

Stumbling through some old projects and found this belt buckle made from a sheet of PVC (Sintra/Cometex).


----------



## Naylor86

I like the tractor canopy!


----------



## Nameless Hunter

The cloth top is pretty simple.
It's just some UV rated cloth my wife had that I draped across the PVC.
My wife sewed the ends to make sleeves - I then inserted some EMT conduit into the sleeves and connected the ends with bungee cords.


----------



## Sandskipper

This is another bow holder made from PVC tubing and connectors. I made the wooden table top out of a scrap piece of shelving from an oak veneered entertainment center I had laying around and trimmed it.


----------



## Sandskipper

Continued....


----------



## tom69

This thread is great


----------



## Pennswoodsfowl

marked for later! one of my favorite threads! Idk if it is just me, but I get such excitement when it comes to making stuff with pvc! thanks for all the great ideas. I have some work to do.


----------



## Pennswoodsfowl

not archery related, but I made this for my straw berry patch this year. anchored to the boarders and zip tied bird net on. worked very well.


----------



## b0w_bender

Sorry that was really bugging me, just a little Monk moment there...


----------



## hagerbk

Do you have a step by step for this?


----------



## AKFF

Watching  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender

For those getting ready for Halloween this should get your creative juices flowing.


----------



## 4 Fletch

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4158865


----------



## schrepfer

That bow/arrow holder is sweet!


----------



## Kohannah

Chicken Tractor. 









Feeder









Bow case for long rides. My recurve is inside with quiver attached. Arrows were in separate pvc pipe.


----------



## b0w_bender

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Archer Magnus

Happy Holidays b0w bender, I can't wait to see what cool stuff you make in the new year!


----------



## SurfaceArchery

Some really cool stuff here. You guys gave me quite a few ideas.


----------



## Dwayne

This is indirectly related to bowhunting. I made this so when we are traveling around the US my wife can easily watch our two dogs while I go shoot my bow! 

It is made of 3/4-inch PVC pipe, plastic snow fence and some wire ties. Each panel is about 40 inches wide by 30 inches tall (I don't recall the exact dimensions but I wanted to get the most out of each 10-ft PVC length I could. Small wire ties connect the snow fence to the frame. I made 12 individual frames then wire tied four end-to-end so I have three sections of about 13 feet each. I connect the sections together with paracord. 

The fencing is light and doesn't rust but is a little bulky. If need be we use fiberglass rods to hold it in place but they are rarely needed.


----------



## Noel Kendall

Must be pretty short dogs ! 8)


----------



## Dwayne

You bet, a Shih Tzu & a Yorkie.


----------



## HuntingHoosier

Anybody post some of the dimensions on the bow holders


----------



## sconfer100

b0w_bender said:


> Happy Holidays everyone.


I've been an AT member and user for quite sometime. Although I don't post much, I use the form nearly everyday. I've always been amazed at what bOw_bender comes up with. Is there anything he doesn't make? Nice work bb!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefty1776

Made this about a year ago. 
1x4 stained as the base
2x4 circles cut and fitted/screwed on to the pvc bottoms then screwed on to the base 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisunshine

The flag arrow holder is a great idea


----------



## crankn101

Not hunting...


----------



## hoyt em all

sausage stuffer


----------



## Sandskipper

hoyt em all said:


> View attachment 5238882
> 
> sausage stuffer


Brilliant! How does it fair?


----------



## hoyt em all

Sandskipper said:


> Brilliant! How does it fair?


it works very well . i made it 5 years ago or so. more pics and types http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1906697&highlight=stuffer


----------



## 2dozenarrows

these are pretty sweet.
has anyone out there used a pvc bow for hunting.
thats one of those projects I keep putting off


----------



## 2dozenarrows

ShiftyShaft said:


> Saw this on a friends facebook page, sorry no instructions were included:


think you might need a snorkel with that boat lol


----------



## yotekilr

nice


----------



## b0w_bender

Been a while since this was on the first page so given her a little bump ... so to speak. Now to be clear this is not my project just a cool thing I found on the interwebs

Here is an interesting PVC project I stumbled across. 
https://www.behance.net/gallery/7143779/PVC-Pipe-Lamp


----------



## mgwelder

b0w_bender said:


> Been a while since this was on the first page so given her a little bump ... so to speak. Now to be clear this is not my project just a cool thing I found on the interwebs
> 
> Here is an interesting PVC project I stumbled across.
> https://www.behance.net/gallery/7143779/PVC-Pipe-Lamp


       

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## longrangejoe

Some pretty awesome ideas everyone!


----------



## ToddPhillips

Lefty1776 said:


> Made this about a year ago.
> 1x4 stained as the base
> 2x4 circles cut and fitted/screwed on to the pvc bottoms then screwed on to the base
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this one!!


----------



## Lefty1776

ToddPhillips said:


> I like this one!!


Thanks! I'm pretty proud of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandro

PVC cheek rest
Basic model or "luxury" with some tooled leather glued on.


----------



## sapper17

Awesome ideas!


----------



## b0w_bender

Here is another project I found that someone else built, Who says PVC can't be classy!


----------



## deth502

im new to this site, but a long while back i ended up finding bow racks made out of pvc by accident during a google search and save a bunch of pics to build my own some day.... which hasnt happened yet. ill post pics if/when it ever does. 

but to add to the thread, this is not my idea, and it really wouldnt work for the way i store my tools, but i saw this and thought it was great. trying to think of a way to adapt it to use myself. since i didnt see anything like it posted, i figured id pass the idea along.


----------



## mgwelder

deth502 said:


> im new to this site, but a long while back i ended up finding bow racks made out of pvc by accident during a google search and save a bunch of pics to build my own some day.... which hasnt happened yet. ill post pics if/when it ever does.
> 
> but to add to the thread, this is not my idea, and it really wouldnt work for the way i store my tools, but i saw this and thought it was great. trying to think of a way to adapt it to use myself. since i didnt see anything like it posted, i figured id pass the idea along.


  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhWell

Here is another PVC project. I have used it for archery projects as well as pretty much every day for my "day job". Anyone know what it is?


----------



## hoyt em all

something to do with painting? sandblaster ,power washer(not) . i really have no idea !


----------



## deerdhunter

Mouse Trap!


----------



## OhWell

It's a vacuum pump for doing vacuum bagging with composites or even wood projects. It can pull 26hg. I need to build a new one as this has a very slight leak so it cycles about every 15 minutes when I am pressing something.


----------



## crashdummy6

My stand I slapped together in an hour or so. I really should have done this eons ago.

View attachment 5973113


----------



## crashdummy6

So, here is another attempt at the upload. It was sideways last time.


----------



## ThunderSqueak

Hello, I am rather new here but decided to log in and say... those are some great builds using PVC! I clicked the link expecting to see a bunch of PVC bows and was pleasantly surprised 

Here are a couple things I made out of PVC... not really related to archery but might as well share 

First is a chair for a Virtual Reality flight sim (Elite Dangerous) the Oculus DK2 is pictured but I have since replaced it with a CV1

















And here is another older project that I did, it was featured in popular mechanics a few years ago. A functional CO2 laser made with parts from the local hardware store (It uses PVC in the cooling system).. I know it isnt a 100% pvc build, but it shows what you can do with a little bit of knowhow and a lot of creativity :> 










Love the bow stands people made


----------



## AzNico

Sweet ideas guys. now i know what my weekend is gonna consist of.


----------



## disco stu

ThunderSqueak said:


> And here is another older project that I did, it was featured in popular mechanics a few years ago. A functional CO2 laser made with parts from the local hardware store (It uses PVC in the cooling system).. I know it isnt a 100% pvc build, but it shows what you can do with a little bit of knowhow and a lot of creativity :>
> 
> View attachment 5998545
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bow stands people made


The CO2 laser-is it completely made out of hardware store parts-as in you didn't need to buy the laser, rather made that as well?


----------



## USCG_Bowhunter

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderSqueak

disco stu said:


> The CO2 laser-is it completely made out of hardware store parts-as in you didn't need to buy the laser, rather made that as well?


Yep. Made out of hardware store parts. I did not buy a laser. 

Example: the ends are made with shark bite fittings, gaskets, JB weld, and some first copper surface mirrors, one with a small hole drilled and a lens made from NACL as that will pass the 10600nm wavelength. The salt(NACL) lens was shaped from a large crystal then polished by running under water. Not the most efficient but when you are improvising for the fun of it . 

The alignment system was fashioned from fender washers and some nuts and bolts, the end in the image was a later compression lens system that let me change materials for experimentation.. it was made from some plumbing and garden hose fittings. Gas lasers are mostly plumbing with a cooled energized plasma trapped between them.


----------



## disco stu

Cheers. I did a bit of a google search after you posted that and found a bit of info on it. Resisting temptation-too many other projects. Do you do anything in particular with it, or just admire the very strong discrete emission IR light produced?  I gather it is close to thermal infra red, does that mean standard glasses are enough to protect you from the beam or reflections? I'm also wondering how on earth you keep the beam contained if it has a habit of burning through most things! Fire brick might be an option


----------



## ThunderSqueak

disco stu said:


> Cheers. I did a bit of a google search after you posted that and found a bit of info on it. Resisting temptation-too many other projects. Do you do anything in particular with it, or just admire the very strong discrete emission IR light produced?  I gather it is close to thermal infra red, does that mean standard glasses are enough to protect you from the beam or reflections? I'm also wondering how on earth you keep the beam contained if it has a habit of burning through most things! Fire brick might be an option


I drift from project to project. It is the nature of an engineer 

To answer your question, I used it to experiment with various gas mixtures. One of the interesting things is I managed to use my own breath to create a beam. Since exhaled breath is mostly nitrogen, co2, and a few other things, I mixed it with some helium with some valves and a balloon used as a mixing chamber.

These days I have been working more on AI and robotics. It is what I do during the long Alaskan winters ... in the summer... Archery 










This little guy has a quad core cpu and about 128gb storage, 1gb memory pushing it. It is my AI testbench for learning










3D printers are awesome BTW


----------



## disco stu

Very nice!! Do you know what the different gas mixture did to the wavelength of the laser?

I wish I had more time and energy for projects.

Sorry, I'm taking this a bit off track of PVC. Although those robots quite likely have some PVC in them, so its on track....right??


----------



## b0w_bender

disco stu said:


> Sorry, I'm taking this a bit off track of PVC. Although those robots quite likely have some PVC in them, so its on track....right??


Well it is cool stuff, PVC or not. Cool is cool!


----------



## Bdconaway

*Today's project*


----------



## johnism

cools ideas here


----------



## Airborne_ATW

super cool


----------



## Airborne_ATW

PVC core tree stand blind


----------



## Airborne_ATW

one more


----------



## Airborne_ATW

i used:

One 1/2 in. x 10 ft. 600-PSI Schedule 40 PVC Plain End Pipe = $1.79 and cut it to needed hight
three 1/2 in. Schedule 40 PVC Tee $.38
six u bolts to feet snug over the tee
can of brown paint/primer - don't forget to send the pipe
and however many plastic leaf brooms i found in Walmart for $3 each


----------



## brandonjb

Saved


----------



## jaketorres8126

Some awesome stuff here


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntr22

cool :thumbs_up


----------



## RobertGate

You're so creative, men. :thumbs_up I love them


----------



## DanLand

Just came across this today on the web...

http://www.instructables.com/id/SIngle-Piece-PVC-Recurve-Bow/


----------



## alphamaxinitout

ttt. This is awesome.


----------



## Bow_81

This is my favorite thus far. I feel a bit stupid for not thinking of this for the backblade on the tractor. Plowing the drive way and having it bite into the dirt gives me some serious whiplash. Kudos man, im borrowing this idea lol


----------



## gohunt7

I want the shot trainer!


----------



## leoncrandall74

Some stabilizers I made from pvc and rubber conduit









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender

Here is a fishing pole/rod case I made. It is a 10 foot crappie rod I use for squid fishing. Since it is a 2 piece rod and 10 foot long it needs a little protection when I toss it in the back of the truck. 
The obvious challenge is for the lazy dude like my self to protect the rod without having to take off the real. well my solution was to cut a short slot in a threaded coupler and mount that about 14" up the case so that the reel could dangle out. Obviously the reel isn't in imminent peril nor is it of particularly high value so I don't really mind it doesn't have a cover. Enjoy your presidents day weekend everyone.


----------



## israelluis001

That’s pretty cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender

NOT my creation I have zero musical ability so this is a useless piece of equipment in my hands but it's pretty darned cool don't cha think?


----------



## 67X

Bow stands! I smack my head- why couldn't I think of something like that? That's next up...

Maybe one for firearms too...ABS for steel plates...?


----------



## Kudla77

Some pretty cool ideas!


----------



## oldschoolcj5

good thread - creative folks. I like building with PVC too


----------



## b0w_bender

Yes what life would not be complete without a PVC trebuchet?
Again not one of my creations, you can find the plans at the following website.
http://www.redstoneprojects.com/trebuchetstore/trebuchet_plans_tp3_1.html


----------



## hoyt em all

Bob E said:


> I put a piece of 1.5" sch 40 over the cutting edge on my lawn tractors snow plow. Glides right over grass and gravel.


i did this this past winter ,worked great no chunks of sod to fix this year . thanks


----------



## TheChemist

Haha this is fantastic! Definitely makes me want to get in the garage and start constructing some PVC toys for my house now


----------



## MidStatesBwhntr

Some awesome ideas in this thread


----------



## Unk Bond

My Friend Don Kudlacek told me how to make this PVC recurve bow stringer.
Using leverage sure makes it easy. And easy on the old back.
He is gone now and missed. [ Later


----------



## TCBowHunt

Does anyone know of a list of these things? some website?


----------



## leoncrandall74

TCBowHunt said:


> Does anyone know of a list of these things? some website?


This is a list of these things. Most are diy homemade projects 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender

Nice Unk, very cool.


----------



## Dirtbike_boy232

Cool


----------



## 1longdraw

Great diy ideas guys!


----------



## brandonjb

sweet


----------



## brandonjb

thats awesome


----------



## brandonjb

i think ill try this. great idea


----------



## CladStabber

Some cool stuff for sure

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fourfingers

Made a fishing caddie this was the first one gave since modified it some. Works well and has never flipped in rough water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fourfingers

Fourfingers said:


> Made a fishing caddie this was the first one gave since modified it some. Works well and has never flipped in rough water
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoody51

Here my bow stand made out of ABS


----------



## kwoody51

I used screw fittings so I could unscrew the top from the base for storage. The arrow holders aren’t glued in so can also remove those.


----------



## kwoody51

Another angle view.


----------



## SFTYxMEATNG

Need to go get me some pvc now

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## upatreearchery

Tag


----------



## jnoble2017

Saw this folding bow stand online. Looks great for storage.


----------



## jnoble2017

I also like this bag stand:


----------



## EC9

Loving this thread!


----------



## EC9

I will definitely be copying some of these! Awesome!


----------



## AZinNL

awesome


----------



## andrew8404

Just finished my bow caddy!! Turned out better then I thought!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy

These are great ideas. I just made a PVC bow caddy, but I wish I had seen these first.


----------



## SloePoke

That's pretty slick. Been thinking about doing something in wood, but I'm liking this.


----------



## Ryanrambo24

Cant beat pvc

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanrambo24

And pintrest

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trace_henry

the feeder idea is fantastic...lots of money saved!!!


----------



## OakStuddedAcres

Gotta love PVC the folding style is cool


----------



## sticks32

Great Ideas! Thank You!!!


----------



## b0w_bender

Not my creation just another fun find on the internet. Also not sure i care too much if the mouse lives or dies but cool invention none the less.
dpyo2g7tBsQ?t=303


----------



## xXstr8shooterXx

jnoble2017 said:


> I also like this bag stand:
> View attachment 6493309


Do you have a parts list for this? How many feet of pipe, etc?


----------



## notenuftoys

Wow, just went through all 8 pages. A bow stand is on my list for a quick project. Painted black it should blend in nicely in the corner of my yard so it doesn't annoy my wife. And it'll hold up to the weather better than wood.


----------



## Scooter1234

Nice to see another fella moving the quiver bracket to the bottom to help with top heaviness & balance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

Pvc bank poles for catching flatheads.


----------



## Cd193

Cool and creative...


----------



## bowtech bucky

G'day all here is a bow rack I knocked up over the weekend. Still going to make a section to slip into the vertical 100mm pipe to have drink holders and a little platform for putting stuff on.


----------



## thirdhandman

I'll add just a little beat to this pvc find.


----------



## Mxstar317

Tagged

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyXLT

Lots of great stuff here! I'll definitely be making a bow stand soon. Next time I get down to my parents' house, i'll take some pics of all my dad's weird PVC creations and post some here.


----------



## BLHOOV9817

I think I need to make me one of those PVC bow hangers for the practice range at the house


----------



## b0w_bender

Again not my creation just something I found on the internet
*
Perhaps you need a PVC archery work bench.*
A little PVC and a door and bingo you're in the front row!


----------



## Ol bubba

Following


----------



## chris51992

thirdhandman said:


> I'll add just a little beat to this pvc find.


Kids got talent!!


----------



## monsterbuck29

I love this thread. I think it's neat with all the ideas. Is it just me or is PVC just Lego's for adults? Lol


----------



## WAG10

Genius!!!!


----------



## woodmans

Nice thread


----------



## cbpull

Love it!!


----------



## Jewell12

Cool ideas


----------



## stonesmokey

I made a paper tuning stand out of 2" pvc pipe for a 18" roll of paper, sorry it got broken in the garage so I don't have a pic.


----------



## Vanniek71

I am a USPSA sponsored shooter, and practice a ton. Needed quick collapsible and portable target stands. Of course PVC was the ticket!

I can use these inside for dry fire practice (a good thing with pistols) or outside when needed.

I have caps for the ends so if I need to weigh them down I can fill the bases with sand or water too.


----------



## gwseabold2

There are some people with very good imaginations and skills in this thread.


----------



## Jig34

God stuff


----------



## dazz

Hes a paper tuner i built


----------



## ayester

Unique.


----------



## mikeallanclark

Over here in the uk, our best pvc isnt as strong as your stuff. but I have managed to make a few 45 pound bows ( recurve style and more longbow style)
but to see if i could, I made a compound, completely out of pvc.. except the string of course.

It worked well, but was only about 30lb... the cams was the weak point, i made them from 3 flattened squares of pvc, shaped them and made the inner one smaller to give the string a run. they were then glued together with pvc cement

unfortunalty the pvc cement failed causing one of the cams to open up.

I will return to it and try again though, was thinking of making the cams from alluminium, reasonably easy to melt and cast


----------



## LTesnohlidek

looks awesome


----------



## dschaaf3983

I like it. I also use old rolls of Christmas wrapping paper. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## writer542

cool stuff


----------



## Coderun1970

Nice work


----------



## pippodick

cool


----------



## glock3540

Going to use the USPSA target stand idea. They would last a lot longer than the wood ones I make for our club.


----------



## lrworkman

Building one of Hesse today, thanks for posting


----------



## KingKalifor

Made this from PVC and painted it to cover up my imperfections haha.
https://youtu.be/4YjAVPTtzdM
These guys also have a video for fish rod holders, Bow rack from a pallet, etc.


----------



## bonearrow

I like the bow stands and paper tuners.


----------



## slowe

That black double bow rack is money.


----------



## b0w_bender

OK not archery related but the rifle range I belong to was spending a lot of time picking up brass from the semi-auto rifles. Someone mentioned that we aught to have a brass catcher but no one wanted to buy a commercially developed one so... This is what I cobbled together. I initially made 3 of them as tests and they worked so well that now they have built enough to have one on every shooting bench. I would recommend a short piece at the top that sticks out the back to hold the bag open a little but most calibers shoot the shell out with enough force that they drop down into the bag net anyway. I is a PVC frame of 1/2" that stands on a base with an athletic laundry bag zip tied to the frame. we left the arm that connects the base to the frame unglued so it could be adjusted up and and down. Enjoy!


----------



## Peyton-11

good ideas


----------



## Whit2292

need to build a bow rack for the yard>


----------



## fish impaler

Tagged


----------



## FinestKind

PVC cost adds up quickly haha


----------



## huntinjunky

Not archery related but I made an ice rod holder that is able to collapse down and store in my ice rod bag. Some of the commercial rod holders available struggle to work with some of my rods. This one works with all of them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender

Speaking of fishing here is an eagle scout project that is using PVC to improve fish habitat.
http://fpdcc.com/eagle-scout-project-sinks-pvc-pipe-for-fish/


----------



## b0w_bender

It's about that time of year again so to all my fellow DIY fanatics, Happy Holidays and good cheer to all! (another PVC gem found on the internet)


----------



## dux20

A lot of great ideas on this post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## b0w_bender

I found this video on the youtubes, if you want to make PVC look a bit like wood...


----------



## DL_3012

Not the greatest pic and don't mind the dirty truck, but I built a rod holder some time back.


----------



## Stickman1093

I like the ideas


----------



## donhoffman

Great ideas everyone.


----------



## b0w_bender

I didn't build this either but I plan on doing something similar.


----------



## daniel240

lots of good ideas here.


----------



## bigsky2

Very nice


----------



## bigsky2

Good idea


----------



## b0w_bender

*My solution to the Canoe Cart...*

As Promised here is the canoe cart I made over the weekend
2 Harbor Freight $7 wheels and $35 dollars worth of PVC parts. Getting the Canoe to the water... "Priceless"

OK ya I need to add some sort of cushion material to the top of the platform but other than that she is ready to roll, so to speak.


----------



## jzelina

Some sweet ideas here


----------



## El Mago

ShiftyShaft said:


> Saw this on a friends facebook page, sorry no instructions were included:





Woooow amazing


----------



## Hawkdog

You could get some split foam pipe insulation and spray on adhesive for the cushion. You don't need it to go all the way around. I think they are like $5 at Home Depot.


----------



## Duramax01

So many brilliant ideas!!


----------



## tmharp03

Man I got some good Ideas from these thread! Love it


----------



## BobaSethVincent

b0w_bender said:


> OK I'll start, here is a PVC shot trainer...


forgive my ignorance, but please tell me more about the shot trainer. I'm intrigued


----------



## b0w_bender

BobaSethVincent said:


> forgive my ignorance, but please tell me more about the shot trainer. I'm intrigued


check out this thread
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2427092&p=1072454292#post1072454292


----------



## b0w_bender

Hello folks, here is my latest concoction, outriggers for a Kayak, yes this is my kayak and my creation.


----------



## b0w_bender

how I made them here


----------



## turkeyhunter60

Not PVC related, but their is a how to make a Take Down Recurve bow's , out of Pallets and old Snow Skis on the cheap..Being the pallet wood for the risers, and skis for the limbs, check it out..On youtube..


----------



## kmoses923

Pretty cool to see all of these pvc things. Definitely going to steal one of these bow stands/arrow holders for the back yard!


----------



## Loganoneal38

ub1243 said:


> i am working on a 1/2" PVC conduit frame for a fiberglass blind.
> 
> 
> the roof hub is just 3/8" all thread that is pushed into the ribs.
> 
> 
> the string line is to keep the round shape when i hang the glass cloth. i will skin the outside. then i will glass over each rib.
> i will keep the build documented.


That’s pretty sweet! Can’t wait to see the final product!


----------



## Loganoneal38

Je942010 said:


>


Nice! I will have to make one of these! So simple and effective


----------



## wilkesbuckeye

ub1243 said:


> i am working on a 1/2" PVC conduit frame for a fiberglass blind.
> 
> 
> the roof hub is just 3/8" all thread that is pushed into the ribs.
> 
> 
> the string line is to keep the round shape when i hang the glass cloth. i will skin the outside. then i will glass over each rib.
> i will keep the build documented.


I like it!


----------



## b0w_bender




----------



## HOYT5MAN

I didn’t make these but was able to shoot them at my local archery shop about 10 years ago. Made from pvc and shot very well.


----------



## b0w_bender

the next installment (not me just a cool invention)


----------



## Clayf250

Great thread! thanks for sharing


----------



## b0w_bender

Been w while since this was bumped up.


----------



## b0w_bender

PVC sprinckler pipe used it the magnetic quiver mod:


----------



## D_wit22

Tons of great ideas on here! Y did pVC have to get so expensive


----------



## Gmpatrick1

Great thread! Wonderful ideas.


----------

